# NYC Area



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Are there any good places to snowboard that would make a good day trip from New York City? I've already been to Hunter and Windham, and wasn't too impressed. I know the best powder is in Vermont, but want to see if there any options for an all-day setup for a Saturday or Sunday. Any opinions?


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

C Devin said:


> Are there any good places to snowboard that would make a good day trip from New York City? I've already been to Hunter and Windham, and wasn't too impressed. I know the best powder is in Vermont, but want to see if there any options for an all-day setup for a Saturday or Sunday. Any opinions?


nah you got it about right. hunter, wyndham, theres also camelback and mountain creek for short day trips. vermont is about the best you can get for a new yorker, but its far enough that most of us dont want to make it just a day trip.

i know theres a shuttle bus that runs from nyc all the way to vermont (i think mount snow or stratton; not sure). its run by emilios ski shop in forest hills, queens and its cheap as hell (i think its about 15-20 bucks). you have to wake up real early though; the bus leaves at like 5am


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

hunter opens saturday!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Hunter and Windham are your best bets... yup. You can try Belleayre too, I really like that place; it's a little bit more low-key.

I used to have a season pass to both MC (2 years ago) and Camelback (last year). If I had to choose again, I'd go MC because of proximity. Camelback I would avoid unless you are going on a weekday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Stratton isn't a bad day trip if you have an extra driver for the ride home. I Haven't tried any of the other spots in southern Vermont. Otherwise your limited to the places you mentioned and the Pocono's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm heading up to Belleayre on friday for opening day, can't wait.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

check out Berkshire East in Mass. It's about 45 minutes closer than Mt. Snow and much less crowded than the NYC mountains. If you are going to do NY I do also suggest Belayre over the others. Smaller mountain, but much less busy than Hunter or Windham


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> nah you got it about right. hunter, wyndham, theres also camelback and mountain creek for short day trips. vermont is about the best you can get for a new yorker, but its far enough that most of us dont want to make it just a day trip.
> 
> i know theres a shuttle bus that runs from nyc all the way to vermont (i think mount snow or stratton; not sure). its run by emilios ski shop in forest hills, queens and its cheap as hell (i think its about 15-20 bucks). you have to wake up real early though; the bus leaves at like 5am


Wrong, wrong...and wrong! VT is the perfect day trip. Just got back from Okemo today. Day 1 of season for me and it was perfect. Blue skies all day, VERY short lines, just overall a great experience. Plus it helps having a seasons pass for $300 to Okemo/Stratton/Sunapee :cheeky4:

I always use Emilios though. And NO it is not like 15-20 bucks. Transportation to VT is 50 bucks a person, 89.99 for trans/lift ticket, which is still great if you ask me. And if I remember correctly they go on day trips 5 out of 7 days. Weekends are Okemo/Stratton/Mt. Snow. And lastly, the bus leaves at 4 am sharp, so you are on the hills blazing down at approx. 8:30.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've actually been thinking about heading to Hunter via emilios/nypd..They only thing is that I live in jersey about 25 minutes from nyc,and getting into manhattan at 6am will be hard.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

any of you guys take the bus to hunter? i think i might start going every saturday. I know theres a bus from boards and blades, one from paragon at union square, and some other shop has a bus from union square also. Soon as i find the cheapest prices im there =D


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Okemo isn't a bad trip if you wanna wake up early and set out. I live 30 min outside of the city in CT and I'm thinking for hitting Okemo this friday. 

Anyone hit up Hunter yet? Pictures on the site don't look to bad, and it's a lil closer than Okemo.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Fucker Hunter Mtn....wait...I mean yea!!!! Everyone, Hunter is the shizzzattt! Hope you all go there!


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> Fucker Hunter Mtn....wait...I mean yea!!!! Everyone, Hunter is the shizzzattt! Hope you all go there!


Ok then buddy... where do you ride, how do you get there, what time do you get up etc. There arent a significant number of NYC snowboarders so you might as well let us in on your spot.



lopro said:


> Okemo isn't a bad trip if you wanna wake up early and set out. I live 30 min outside of the city in CT and I'm thinking for hitting Okemo this friday.
> 
> Anyone hit up Hunter yet? Pictures on the site don't look to bad, and it's a lil closer than Okemo.


was there last saturday...

mostly packed, no powder, some softer snow on the intermediate runs. was a good time no doubt, wait for the lines ranged from 2 to 5 minutes, about half the runs were open. not that bad at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I go all over, most frequently Windham. I will not go to Hunter anymore. It is constantly windswept and icy. It's just not worth it. Great party town, shitty mountain. If I am going to Windham, I'll leave my house at 430 or 5 so I've got time to drive up there and get my gear on before first chair. I'll do day trips as far as Mt. Snow. Anything further it's got to be 2 days. If it's a pow day, a lot of times I will head over to Belleayre. Because it is so far off the thruway, not many people make it out that far when it snows and you can find fresh lines all day long.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i was there saturday... ill be there agian this saturday... cant complain about conditions when nothing closer is open man!


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> I go all over, most frequently Windham. I will not go to Hunter anymore. It is constantly windswept and icy. It's just not worth it. Great party town, shitty mountain. If I am going to Windham, I'll leave my house at 430 or 5 so I've got time to drive up there and get my gear on before first chair. I'll do day trips as far as Mt. Snow. Anything further it's got to be 2 days. If it's a pow day, a lot of times I will head over to Belleayre. Because it is so far off the thruway, not many people make it out that far when it snows and you can find fresh lines all day long.


thanks for the tips bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sure you can, just gotta man up and go where the snow is.....

I drove to Holiday Valley for a few feet of fresh lake effect two weeks ago, (7 hours each way). Awesome powder runs all day long on the closed trails. Thigh deep in it. Mt. Snow for this past weekend, surface conditions were great, just not many trails open. Unfortunately I fractured my ribs Saturday, so I am going to have to take some time off.....=( Still finished out the weekend though.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> Sure you can, just gotta man up and go where the snow is.....
> 
> I drove to Holiday Valley for a few feet of fresh lake effect two weeks ago, (7 hours each way). Awesome powder runs all day long on the closed trails. Thigh deep in it. Mt. Snow for this past weekend, surface conditions were great, just not many trails open. Unfortunately I fractured my ribs Saturday, so I am going to have to take some time off.....=( Still finished out the weekend though.


man bro take it easy...

how are the lines at windham? it sounds a lot nicer... not to mention cheaper... then hunter. Groomed trails sounds awesome


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Windham can get crowded on the weekends...I think it is a little more expensive than Hunter actually, atleast lift tickets. Even when it is crowded the lines move fast. They don't allow any of the bullshit with 2 people on a Quad when there are 200 people waiting. Midweek is awesome. The place is empty, you can pay $30 for an advanced group lesson and get 2 hours of private instruction. The mountain has two peaks, the left side has a long green one which is flat and crowded and annoying on the runouts. The right side of the left peak has a few diamond trails which tend to be icy. The right side peak, has a very popular run called wraparound and 90% of the traffic goes that way. Whistler and Wise Acres are fun blues...over to the right (looking uphill) of Whistler there are some nice glades. Then over to the right of those there are a bunch of double diamonds which are usually pretty empty and they are pretty good trails. "The Wall" is a RIDICULOUS short mogul trail which is very steep and runs off onto whistler. Taking the Wide Connection from the top gets you over to those double blacks,you can have a lot of fun over there.

Oh yea, over on the base of the right peak you can take the Wonderama Triple. There are some good wide open greens and blues that are great to practice ground tricks / learn switch or whatever. There are is a mogul set on the left side of that green that is real good for getting your mogul technique down if you have trouble with that on the steeper trails.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Windham is definitely the better choice over Hunter... I'm also one of the Belayre champions. Always no matter what day of the week it is, it's less crowded and has less hammer heads on the mountain. 

Intersting to hear your take on Mt. Snow from this past weekend, I was actually up at Stratton for Fri/Sat... got a stupid deal for me and my girl. Stayed in their lodging (Stratton Mtn. Inn) for 2 nights with 2- 2day lift tickes for $286. Freaking Mt. Snow would have been half that for one day on the hill.

Conditions at Stratton were similar to Mt. Snow. Hard Packed groomers with some pow on the sides. Only Blue and Black at the peak except for the one long green with super flat spots and uphills off the back of the Gondola open. I love Stratton when compared to Mt. Snow. I'm weighing hitting Okemo up Saturday or if I should just go back to Stratton since it's so freaking cheap. You can get a 1 day ticket if you buy it online for like $58... everywhere else is well over $60


----------

